# 12 Bottle Wineador Build/how to



## Al_Samson (May 16, 2008)

I did not notice many things when I was looking for info on turning a 12 bottle wine cooler into a humidor. I do not have much space or need for a 28 bottle as I am not a heavy smoker. So I went for it and when I was successful I decided to document it.

I bought a used Haier 12 bottle wine cooler from craigs-list for $20. When I opened it up I encountered a powerful plastic smell. With cigars on the way I needed to get rid of it fast. Baking soda and distilled water did not work. Using alcohol did not help much either, but a combination of wiping with alcohol, a plate filled with activated carbon pellets and a fan blowing hard on it solved the smell problem within a day.

The next step was shelving. I decided to use empty cigar boxes to house the cigars but did not want to use the wire racks the wine cooler came with since they would waste space with their odd shape. I decided to use spanish cedar boards to make shelves. So I hopped on my bicycle and rode back with some 1/4inch cedar boards and a head full of ambition. I cut the pieces to length using a miter saw (a file comes in handy for the perfect fit. I installed the boards with small cracks between them to allow the humidity and temperature to be constant throughout the unit.








4 pieces of spanish cedar, about $15








Installing the boards, the wood was full of that wonderful resin and smelled great!








Then I started to season the humidor using distilled water and wiping the boards with distilled water.
Unfortunately around this time the fan in the back of the unit went out. I had to open it up and replace the fan and a few wires, the $12 fan made the cooler $32 dollars but the new fan with liquid bearings made it silent compared to the old one. 
With that out of the way I moved onto humidification. Equisicat was my chosen method. 








I filled these up along with a knicker as well. after conditioning the litter it holds humidity like a champ! And keeps it sub 70 degrees!








That's my wineador! The 12 bottle size is perfect and hopefully this will help anyone looking to use one too!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks, a well documented build. Great idea to use the sc strips. Chris (falconman515) will be proud of you.


----------



## Al_Samson (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, the cedar strips just seemed made for this application. Now I just have to make sure I don't fill it up too fast, Merde!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Al_Samson said:


> I did not notice many things when I was looking for info on turning a 12 bottle wine cooler into a humidor.* I do not have much space or need for a 28 bottle* as I am not a heavy smoker. So I went for it and when I was successful I decided to document it.


Famous last words before slipping down the infamous slope!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice build for cheap Michael! I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

thank u for this.. it helps me consider a 12 bottle wineador now!~!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks good, but a 12 bottle is just a very temporary stepping stone to a 28. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Al_Samson (May 16, 2008)

It really is starting to look that way. At least I have experience setting it up when the time comes


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I hate to bring back an old thread. But is this the wine cooler you are using?
Haier HVTM12BSS 12-Bottle Wine Cellar, Haier 12-Bottle Wine Cellar, Thermoelectric Wine Cellar, LED Display Wine Cooler, Compact Wine Cellar


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats on the inexpensive build!

You're going to need much more space, though


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Very informative detailed post - great pics.

Thanks for your time.

Roughly, how many sticks can you store? I am in the looking phrase.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I just ordered the Haier 12 bottle wine cooler! Ill have it in about a week. I already have 10lbs of kitty litter so all ill need is some shelves.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Excellent post! I love how to threads!


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone know how difficult it is to swap out the fan in the cooler?


----------

